# Main fuse keeps blowing



## Adamhaggerty5 (8 mo ago)

Okay so I have a 2007 Nissan Sentra 2.0 automatic and it drive fine I parked it went to start the next morning and it turned over and then dead no lights or anything the main fuse on battery blowed replaced it same thing blown so I put in new starter and battery still happening I’ve checked a lot of wiring still no good any body have ideas or have this problem thanks!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be a dead short in the alternator.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Does the fuse blow immediately as soon as you install it, or only when the key is turned? The 225A main link only goes to the starter and alternator, so if it blows immediately, disconnect both the starter and alternator. If the link still blows, the issue is in the wiring harness. If it doesn't, then since your starter is new, the culprit is a bad alternator as Rogo suggested.

If it only blows with the key, can you spin the engine with a cheater bar on the crank pulley? If not, the engine is either seized or hydrolocked. Try pulling the plugs and see if it will spin with the plugs out. If so, you have a gross leak in one of the injectors that hydrolocked a cylinder. If it still doesn't spin with the plugs out then the engine is blown.


----------

